# هذه خطوات صناعة بورده كهربائيه



## خالد ماهر (4 سبتمبر 2006)

هذه خطوات صناعة بورده كهربائيه

ملحوظه الأماكن المذكورهادناه خاصه بمحافظة الأسكندريه

المطلوب: 

1)بورده نحاس:متوفر منها نوع صيني (10*15 سم) بحوالي 3جنيه ويوجد منها نوع الماني ( 90*60 سم ولايوجد منها احجام صغيره) ب90 جنيه وهذا النوع الألماني ممتاز جدا


2)حمض كلوريد حديديك:يمكنك شراء زجاجه صغيره من متجر للالكترونيات ( حماده اليكترونيك في النبي دانيال ) يمكنك استخدامها في صناعة بوردتين او ثلاثه
او يمكنك - وهو الأفضل- الذهاب الى شركة كيماويات ( شركة الشرق الأوسط في شارع فؤاد امام نقطة شريف ) وشرا ء الحمض خام (في حاله صلبه)الكيلو بعشرة جنيهات وهو يكفيك لبقية حياتك 


3)شونيور للبورده: وهو عباره عن شونيور صغير يمكنك ان تمسكه بيد واحده يوجد منه صيني ب95 جنيه ويوجد منه الماني ب350 جنيه 
وستحتاج بونَت ( جمع بونته) بمقاسات مختلفه (0.6 و 0.7 و 0.8 الخ)فالمقاومه قد تحتاج بونت 0.7 اما الكابستور قد يحتاج 0.8 وهكذا

4)مكواة لحام :الصيني بعشرة جنيه (25وات وبها زرار ممكن يرفع القدره الى 80 وات ) شغاله معايا كويس

5) قصدير 

بعد الانتهاء من الدائره الكهربيه المراد تصنيعها ورسمها​PCB (ولمن لا يعلم معنى هذا المصطلح:الPCB هى رسم للدائره يتضمن شكل ارجل العناصر المستخدمه في الدائره والخطوط الموصله بينها )(ان لم تكتمل الصوره لديك اطلع على المرفقات صوره رقم واحد )

ويوجد برامج كثيره تقوم برسم الPCB منها ORCAD,EAGLE,EXPRESS 


يوجد طريقتان لصناعة البورده:الأولى

1)اذهب الى احدى مكتبات الكبيره ( الشيمي في محطة الفنون) او بدرفي كلية الهندسه ) واشتري ورق من نوع (جلوسي) وهي عباره عن ورقه لها وجهان الوجه الأول له ملمس الورق العادي والوجه الثاني له ملمس بلاستيكي ,الورقه ب2.5 جنيه

2)اطبع الدائره المراد تصنيعها عليها ( على الوجه البلاستيكي) باستخدام طابعه ليزر
3)ضع الورقه على البورده النحاس بحيث يكون الوجه البلاستيكي (المرسوم عليه)منطبقا على النحاس
4)احضر مكواة ملابس وضعها فوق الورقه واستمر في التحريك لمدة 15 او 20 دقيقه ( لاتخف الورقه مش حتتحرق)
5)ارفع الورقه برفق,ستجد ان الرسمه بتاعتك قد انطبعت على النحاس(نتيجة الحراره قد تجد جزء من الورق قد التصق بالبورده لايوجد مشكله)
ان لم تجد الرسمه قد انطبعت بالكامل على البورده اعد الورقه كما كانت تماما واستمر في الكوي
6)ان كنت اشتريت حمض خام قم باذابة جزء منه (ثلاث او اربع قطع )في كوب ماء ثم ضع البورده فيه حتى يغمرها الحمض وحرك الاناء من وقت لآخر
7)سيقوم الحمض باذابه الطبقه النحاسيه من على البورده ما عدا الأجزاء التي انطبعت عليها الرسمه لأنها ستكون بمعزل عن الحمض
8)يحتاج الحمض الى ربع ساعه تقريبا بعدها اخرج البورده واغسله بالماء ثم امسحها بقماشه مبلله بتينر او بنزين حتى تنظف تماما
9)مبروك
لحظة صدق :انا جربت الطريقه دي 4 مرات نجحت مره واحده بس , في هذه المره استخدمت مكواه وزنها تقيل ودرجة حرارتها عاليه اما في المرات الفاشله كنتبستخدم مكواه
تيفال خفيفه ومش سخنه اوي

المره القادمه ساخبركم بطريقه افضل من هذه الطريقه واي حد عنده استفسار ياريت يسالني 

ملحوظه هامه : لا تنسوا ذكر الله​


----------



## خالد ماهر (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اسف لقد عرضت هذا الموضوع مرتين بطريق الخطأ


----------



## mf_8541 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انت كنت استخدمت نوع ورق للطباعة يسمى press in peel وكان ممتاز بس المشكلة انه كان بيتجاب من امريكا عن طريق النت والورقة كانت بتقف بحوالى 11 جنيه وكان من جهة ورقى ومن الاخرى بلاستيك بالضبط مثل الجلوسى هذا وكان ياخد 4 دقايق فى الكوى ولكن عرفت نوع كويس وجربته اسمه ورق الكوشيه بيتباع فى المكتبات الفرخ بجنيه يعمل 9 او10 ورقات مقاسA4 ولكن بياخد فى الكوى حوالى10دقايق وجربته بنفسى وعموما لو فى جزء بسيط مطبعش على اللوحة سمعت انه ممكن يتكمل بقلم الدوكو ويمكن استخدام مزيل طلاء الاظافر(الاسيتون) مكان البنزين لازاله الخطوط السوداء بعد التحميض وازالة النحاس الزائد 
وشكرا


----------



## mf_8541 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

نسيت اقول ان المكواة مع ورق الكوشيه عندى كنت مظبطها على اعلى درجة عندى وهى6 وهى درجة كوى الكتان وكل منكم يجرب ويشوف هتاحد منه وقت اد ايه علشان تتطبع لانى جربت كام مرة عشان اعرف الوقت لان الموضوعtry And Error


----------



## خالد ماهر (5 سبتمبر 2006)

انشاء الله حجرب ورق الكوشيه لأنه ارخص كتير من ورق الجلوسي

فيه طريقه تانيه مختلفه عن طريقة المكواه دي اسمها سلك سكرين 

اعتقد انك سمعت عنها

وانا انشاء الله حكتب عنها


----------



## mf_8541 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اعتقد ان طريقة السلك سكرين هى المستخدمة اصلا فى شركات الدعاية والاعلان باستخدام الحرير المعالج اعتقد بنترات الصوديوم وانا شفت مجموعة من هندسة المنصورة كانوا فى يوم المهندس المصرى عاملين ماكينة Pcb باستخدام السلك سكرين وكانت ممتازة جدا وان شاء الله انا مستنى اسمع منك طريقة السلك سكرين لانى مجربتهاش بنفسى ولكنى بس سمعت عنها
وشكرا.................


----------



## عمروطة (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك اللة فيك وجزاك اللة خير وهزا ما استطيع الثناء عليك بة فهو مبالغة فى الثناء وننتظر الطريقة الثانية شكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخوة الاعزاء:فى موضوع البوردات رجاء ملاحظة ما يلى
إن كنت ستعمل واحدة او اثنتين فى حياتك كمشروع تخرج مثلا فالطرق السابقة تفى أما ان كنت تنوى ان تستمر فيجب الانتقال الى اسلوب التصوير الضوئى أما موضوع السلك سكرين فهو ليس للهواة وليس للكميات الصغيرة لحاجتة للتصوير الضوئى على الحرير (شابلونة) ثم الطباعة بها باحبار أو طلاء (بوية أو حبر خاص) لذا غن كنت تنوى اكثر من عشر نسخ من نفس النوع فشراء العبد ولا تربيته واذهب لمحل طباعة ودعاية سياخد حوالى 100 جنيه لعمل أول كمية من 1 الى 100 وهى تكاليف الشبلونة وضبط أول طبعة أما التكرار فغير مكلف. من 100 إلى 1000 قطعة ربما تكلف الضعف فقط
لاحظ أن السلك سكرين لا يصلح الخطوط الرفيعة المطلوبة فى بعض البوردات لذا فكل البودات الدقيقة تصنع بالتصوير
لكميات محدودة يمكنك شراء سبراى حساس Positive 20 او مثيلة 200 مللى لتر تكفى لاكثر من متر مربع بحوالى من 15-20 جم
نظف البوردة بالصابون السائل السلك الناعم بدون ضغط شديد حتى تلمع واحذر لمس النحاس حتى لا تترك بصمات ، تعرف أنها تمت اذا مالت يجرى الماء من عليها دون أن يبللها
جفف بفوط ورقية للمطبخ حتى لا تكون معطرة أو بها أى اضافات
ضعها فوق ورق جرائد لمنع تلوث المكان بالرش
رج العلبة جيدا وتأكد من أن الجو خالى من الأتربة وفى مكاد داخلى قليل الإضاءة ويفضل أن تكون درجة حرارة البوردة ادفأ من الغرفة حتى لا يتكثف الرطوبة الجوية
رش بحركات مستمرة دائرية حتى تغطى البوردة بالرش لا تتوقف حتى تكمل
انقلها لمكان مظلم حتى تجف مثل دولاب عدة أو فرن البوتاجاز مثلا لمدة ثلاث ساعات، ان كنت فى عجلة فبعد ربع ساعة يمكنك استخدام مجفف الشعر من مسافة 20 سم لمدة 10 دقائق و احذر تعريض البوردة لحرارة مرتفعة
للتصوير يمكنك طبع رسم البوردة على ورق كالك وان كنت ستصور أكثر من خمس نسخفالأفضل أن تذهب لمحل فصل الوان يعمل فيلم " 1/1 سلك سكرين بوزيتيف " أى المقاس الأصلى،المادة الحساسة جهة الطباعة و صورة أصلية ليست معكوسة 
ضع الفيلم على البوردة ويفضل فوقهم لوح زجاجى لفرد الفيلم، فى الشمس حوالى 45 ثانية صيفا و 2 دقيقة شتاء أما المصابيح يجب أن تكون فلوريسنت وحسب بعدها عن البوردة من4 الى 30 دقيقة
الإظهار بواسطة محلول مخفف صودا كاوية أو بوتاس (من العطار) قطعة حجم الفولة فى كوب ماء وان لم يظهر فى 3 دقائق ارفع البوردة واذب قطعة اخرى (لآحظ أن هذه المواد كاوية ولا تلمس باليد والعلاج الفورى خل أو ليمون كما انها تتفاعل مع ثانى اكسيد الكربون فى الهواء وتفسد تدريجا)
ضع البوردة مع التقليب بتحريك الإناء سيظهر الرسم ويبدأ الباقى فى الذوبان ويبقى الرسم 
اخرجها ولا تخف من المحلول المخفف واحتفظ به لمرة قادمة ، اغسلها ثم ضعها فى الحامض سيتغير لون النحاس، ان لاحظت أن بعض المساحات تحتاج لإعادة فى المظهر اغسلها ثم اعيدها فى الصودا مرة اخرى . اغسل جيدا لان الصودا قلوى والحامض يتفاعل معها ويتلف كم منها الآخر
يمكنك ان تفحص تحت عدسة قبل اتمام التفاعل لاصلاح اى عيوب بقلم الدوكو أو سكين Cutter
كمل مرحلة الحفر (التآكل) بالحامض لتحصل على البوردة يمكنك ازالة السبراى باساليب السابقة أو كحول ويمكنك تركها كطبقة حامية لان لونه قريب من لون النحاس ولا يعوق اللحام


----------



## عمروطة (7 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة خيرا يا اخى وشكرا على تلبية النداء وهزا ماكنا ننتظرة منك جزاك اللة خير وشكرا


----------



## خالد ماهر (7 سبتمبر 2006)

احسنت اخي ماجد , موضوع فعلا فعلا رائع

ولي بعض الاستفسارات لوسمحت

سبراى حساس positive 20 بيتباع عند مين ؟ محلات اللكترونيات مثلا؟؟
ما هو محل فصل الألوان ؟؟تقصد ستديو تصوير؟؟

هذه الجمله مش فاهمها (_ ضع الفيلم على البوردة ويفضل فوقهم لوح زجاجى لفرد الفيلم، فى الشمس حوالى 45 ثانية صيفا و 2 دقيقة شتاء أما المصابيح يجب أن تكون فلوريسنت وحسب بعدها عن البوردة من4 الى 30 دقيقة_

يعني بعد ما احطها في الشمس لمدة 2 دقيقه , اعرضها للمبه نيون ؟؟؟

اخيرا واضح انك تعبت في كتابة الموضوع ده فجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*ايضاح لما سبق*

عفوا لعدم الإيضاح
السبراى موجود لدى محلات الألكترونيات بالقاهرة
أما مسألة التعريض، فالمادة الحساسة تتأثر بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية وهى إما فى أشعة الشمس أو فى مصابيح الفلوريسنت ويمكنك استخدام أى منها

أما محلات فصل الألوان مهى محلات لعمل افلام السلك سكرين وباقى مستلزمات الطباعة عموما مثل زنك الطباعة وسعر الفيلم حوالى ثلاثة قروش للسنتيمتر المربع بحد أدنى ستة جنيهات

أما الزجاج فالفكرة أن لو وضعت الفيلم على البوردة لن يتلامس كل السطح لذلك تخيل أنك تقوم بلصق الفيلم على البوردة ستضع فوقة شئ مسطح و لنفاذ الضوء يكون لوح زجاجى
نسيت أن اذكر انه من المفضل كتابة اي شئ على البوردة وقبل الطباعة من الحاسب لسبب أن بعد عمل الفيلم ستواجه مشكلة أى الوجهبن يلامس البوردة ووجود الكتابة يسهل معرفة الوجه الصحيح


----------



## خالد ماهر (7 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي ماجد لقد اصبح الموضوع واضح جدا بالنسبه لي
ولكن للأسف مازالت الجزئيه الخاصه بمحلات فصل الألوان غير واضحه بالنسبه لي
طيب مثلا بيبقى مكتوب ايه على المحل او المكتب ؟؟؟
وجزاك الله عني خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 سبتمبر 2006)

المحل يكتب عليه اى من هذه
سلك سكرين
فصل الوان
طباعة رقمية
خامات ومواد الطباعة
كما يمكنك أن تذهب لمحلات الطباعة على الاجندات او النتائج اوهدايا العام الجديد ولكن سيكون هناك فارق بسيط فى السعر لكونه سيدخل وسيط . تذكر الأسعار التى ذكرتها سابقا وانت تتفق معهم
المحل الذى اتعامل معه فى منطقة سفير -مصر الجديده ولكن اخشى أن اكتب بياناته حتى لا تعتبر دعاية لهم:81:


----------



## خالد ماهر (8 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك ياماجد على اهتمامك بي وعلى ردك السريع على استفهاماتي
جزاك الله عني خيرا

يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ان الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه)


----------



## magdy gomaa (28 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الأخوة الأعضاء الأفاضل
تحذير لجميع الأعضاء المهتمين بصناعة الدواير وخصوصآ عن طريق الحساس الرش
Positive 20
هذا الحساس الموجود لدى محلات ماك فى باب اللوق منهى الصلاحية حيث يكتب على غطاء العلبة
EXPIRES 12.97
من خلال اليبل الفسفورى الموجود على غطاء العلبة أى أنة منتهى من عام 12/1997 
ومع الأسف هم يبيعونة للناس بسعر 20 جنية للعلبة ونسوا ضميرهم عند بيع هذة الأشياء المنتهية الصلاحية
وأنا مع الأسف أشتريتة بعد ما علمت بأن الحساس الرش يفيد فى التصاميم ذات الخطوط الرفية والتى لايمكن 
أن تطبع من خلال السلك سكرين ولذلك قمت بالتجربة بنفسى لهذا الحساس بعد أن تركتة لمدة 6 ساعات
وقمت بتصويرة من خلال التعريض للشمس ومجرد أن أضعة فى المظهر كم ذكر الأخ الفاضل ماجد عباس محمد
الإظهار بواسطة محلول مخفف صودا كاوية أو بوتاس (من العطار) قطعة حجم الفولة فى كوب ماء وان لم يظهر فى 3 دقائق ارفع البوردة واذب قطعة اخرى 
وفعلت نفس العملية وتركت الحساس 24 ساعة كاملة فى مكان مظلم ومع الأسف لمجرد أن تضع البرنتد فى المظهر يذوب بالكامل 
ولايتبقى أى شىء منة على البرنتد لدرجة عرضت قطعة بالكامل للشمس بدون أى تصميم لآتأكد من صلاحية الحساس ومع الأسف نفس النتيجة
ومع ذلك لأنصح بشراء هذا الحساس Positive 20 من محلات ماج فى باب اللوق حيث أنة منهى منذ عام 1997
والأفضل من هذا الحساس يوجد برنتد محسس جاهذ وبمقاسات مختلفة فى محلات الألكترونيات فقط تضع التصميم علية ويعرض للضوء أو الشمس ثم يوضع فى الحامض
بعد ذلك ومع الأسف غالى شوية بس هذا أفضل من أننى ادفع 20 جنية والقى بهم فى الأرض ويوجد مقاس 10فى 15 سم ب 15 جنية
عمومآ واجبى أن أحذر زملائى من هذا الحساس الألمانى المنتهى الصلاحية فى هذة المحلات وأن تجربوا البرنتد سابق التحسيس عند الحاجة
أما من ناحية السلك سكرين أى أستفسار أنا تحت أمركم حيث أنة تخصصى لو أحببتم أن تستفسروا عن أى شىء يخص هذا الموضوع
وهى نصيحة أحببت أن أقدمها لوجه الله سبحانه وتعالى

مجدى جمعه 0103731737


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 مايو 2008)

الإخوة
لا انكر ما ذكرة الأخ الفاضل مجدى جمعة ولكن أردت توضيح بعض النقط ربما فاتى ذكرها
أولا التعريض فى الشمس من 30 ثانية الى دقيقة ونصف حسب الفصل والوقت ففى الشتاء يكون الضوء ضعيفا ونسبة الفوق بنفسجية ربما اقل أما فى الصيف وقت الظهيرة تكاد تتعامد الشمس أما بالمصباح الفلوريسنت فان صنعت كشاف خاص يكفى 4 دقائق أما باستخدام مصباح عادى على مسافة مناسبة قد تحتاج نصف ساعة
الظاهرة التى تحدث عنها الأخ الفاضل مجدى جمعة تنتج إما من زمن اظهار عالى أو محلول عالى التركيز من الصودا وخاصة عندما يكون السبراى قديم يحتاج زمن اطول للتصوير والإظهار - و عندما الاحظ هذا اسارع باضافة ماء لتخفيف الصودا

اما البوردة السابقة التحسيس التى ذكرها الأخ الفاضل مجدى جمعة فهى فعلا أفضل من حيث أنها لا تتعرض للأتربة و العوالق أثناء الرش و لا تتعرض لاختلاف درجات الرش كما فى السبراى فهى وإن كانت أغلى فهى أنسب للخطوط الأدق

هذه البوردات تصنع بطريقتين إما بسائل يسكب أو تغمر به فتكون متجانسة أو ما يسمى Cut Film حيث يكون الحساس أشبة بغشاء رقيق على ورق لا يلتصق و تكون فى صورة بكرات
بعد تجهيز البوردة تمرر لإى جهاز يضغط و يثبت هذا الحساس بحرارة معينة وضغط على جانب أو الجانبين


----------



## magdy gomaa (28 مايو 2008)

هذا الحساس الموجود لدى محلات ماك فى باب اللوق منهى الصلاحية حيث يكتب على غطاء العلبة
EXPIRES 12.97
من خلال اليبل الفسفورى الموجود على غطاء العلبة أى أنة منتهى من عام 12/1997


----------



## magdy gomaa (28 مايو 2008)

magdy gomaa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الأخوة الأعضاء الأفاضل
> تحذير لجميع الأعضاء المهتمين بصناعة الدواير وخصوصآ عن طريق الحساس الرش
> Positive 20
> ...



تحذير لجميع الأعضاء المهتمين بصناعة الدواير وخصوصآ عن طريق الحساس الرش
Positive 20
هذا الحساس الموجود لدى محلات مــــاج فى باب اللوق منهى الصلاحية حيث يكتب على غطاء العلبة
EXPIRES 12.97
من خلال اليبل الفسفورى الموجود على غطاء العلبة أى أنة منتهى من عام 12/1997


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 مايو 2008)

اخى مجدى جمعة
اعتذر لأن ردى أغضبك لهذا الحد رغم انى اكدت على رأيك ولم أعارضك - ولكن منذ أربعة أيام توجهت لشراء علبة سبراى و انا أعلم انه سيكون منتهى الصلاحية فلم أشترى من مصر علبة غير منتهية الصلاحية - فقط عندما أشترى من الخارج فى احدى سفرياتى
وأثناء عودتى و لشكى فى وزن العلبة فتحت الغطاء و للأسف كانت أيضا مستعملة
على أى الأحوال استعملتها و هذه هى النتيجة بعد الإظهار و قبل الـ Etching بالحامض مساء أمس





ما أردت قوله فى مشاركتى السابقة أن انتهاء الصلاحية يسبب انخفاض حساسية المركب ولكن لا يتلفة تماما و أيضا تأخر استجابته للصودا الكاوية - فإن زاد تركيزها تزيل كل شئ - فقط حاولت نقل خبرة عديد من الأعوام و عديد من التجارب التى كلفتنى مال ووقت لعلها تنفع أحد


----------



## magdy gomaa (1 يونيو 2008)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى مجدى جمعة
> اعتذر لأن ردى أغضبك لهذا الحد رغم انى اكدت على رأيك ولم أعارضك - ولكن منذ أربعة أيام توجهت لشراء علبة سبراى و انا أعلم انه سيكون منتهى الصلاحية فلم أشترى من مصر علبة غير منتهية الصلاحية - فقط عندما أشترى من الخارج فى احدى سفرياتى
> وأثناء عودتى و لشكى فى وزن العلبة فتحت الغطاء و للأسف كانت أيضا مستعملة
> على أى الأحوال استعملتها و هذه هى النتيجة بعد الإظهار و قبل الـ Etching بالحامض مساء أمس
> ...



أخى الفاضل ماجد عباس
تحياتى لك أولآ هذا عمل رائع لاشك وفى تعليقى السابق أنا كنت لأخصك بالتحديد 
أنا حبيت أحذر أخوانى من بعض المحلات التى ليس لديها زرة من الضمير ويستغلون الناس
ويبيعون للناس أشياء منتهية الصلاحية ولا يراعون ضميرهم مع الأسف مثل هذا المحل الموجود فى باب اللوق بالقاهرة ويدعى ماج وتخيل العلبة مكتوب عليها 12/1997 شوف كم سنة ومعلومة
للجميع أى مادة حساس تخلط قبل الأستعمال بمادة أسمها الجيلاتينا وهذة المادة بعد الخلط يمكن للحساس أن يبقى فى الثلاجة لمدة ستة أشهر فقط وخارج الثلاجة ثلاثة أشهر وهذة المعلومة للحساس الخاص بالسلك سكرين وأعتقد بأن أى حساس لايتجاوز أن يبقى لهذا الوقت من العمر من 97 الى 2008 أما من ناحية المظهر مثل مأنت ذكرت وضعت أقل من الفولة من الصودا الكاوية البوتاس
ومع الأسف أول ناينزل للمظهر يذوب فى الحال بكل أسف
وتقبل تحياتى
مجدى جمعه


----------



## magdy gomaa (1 يونيو 2008)

أخى الفاضل ماجد عباس
تحياتى لك أولآ هذا عمل رائع لاشك وفى تعليقى السابق أنا كنت لأخصك بالتحديد 
أنا حبيت أحذر أخوانى من بعض المحلات التى ليس لديها زرة من الضمير ويستغلون الناس
ويبيعون للناس أشياء منتهية الصلاحية ولا يراعون ضميرهم مع الأسف مثل هذا المحل الموجود فى باب اللوق بالقاهرة ويدعى ماج وتخيل العلبة مكتوب عليها 12/1997 شوف كم سنة ومعلومة
للجميع أى مادة حساس تخلط قبل الأستعمال بمادة أسمها الجيلاتينا وهذة المادة بعد الخلط يمكن للحساس أن يبقى فى الثلاجة لمدة ستة أشهر فقط وخارج الثلاجة ثلاثة أشهر وهذة المعلومة للحساس الخاص بالسلك سكرين وأعتقد بأن أى حساس لايتجاوز أن يبقى لهذا الوقت من العمر من 97 الى 2008 أما من ناحية المظهر مثل مأنت ذكرت وضعت أقل من الفولة من الصودا الكاوية البوتاس
ومع الأسف أول ماينزل للمظهر يذوب فى الحال بكل أسف وياريت تذكر أنت بتستخدم البوتاس ولا سودا كاوية من محلات الكيماويات
والحساس اللى أنت بتشترية معك من الخارج مكتوب علية الصلاحية بأى تاريخ
وتقبل تحياتى
مجدى جمعه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 يونيو 2008)

أخى مجدى
مشكور جهدك لا شك فى ذلك 
ما قولك فى عطل فى دائرة تحكم فى موتور و كان تلف ترانزيستورى الخرج و هما 60 فولت 80 أمبير - لا مشكلة فى نوع Npn ولكن كانت المشكلة فى Pnp لندرته - أعطانى أحدهم ولا داعى لذكر أسماء بدائل و ذهبت للعاشر من رمضان و بعد التركيب حدث قصر فور التشغيل و لستر ربنا اشتريت 3 بسعر 60 جم للقطعة و قبل تركيب الثانى ساورنى الشك و بالقياس وجدت القصر بين القاعدة و الباعث - و الثالث أيضا
عدت للمحل و طلبت آفو فوجدت أن كل ما لدية بنفس العيب
لم يقبل ارجاع الوحدتين
العجيب أن الوصلة السليمة تقول أن الترانزيستور أصلا Npn أى أنه خطأ و تالف ثم يطبع عليه رقم لا يخصه و يبيعه
لا أقول أين الضمير فالمال السائب يعلم السرقة ولكن أين القانون والحماية ؟


----------



## اسامة شاكر (18 مارس 2013)

بارك اللة فيك وشكرا للك مجهود لا ينكر اسامة الجيوشى


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (18 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.ali48 (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

